

How to Train Your Spouse Like an Animal - sebg
http://priceonomics.com/how-to-train-your-spouse-like-an-animal/

======
j_s
The Billion Dollar Mind Trick: An Intro To Triggers

[http://www.nirandfar.com/2012/04/billion-dollar-mind-
trick.h...](http://www.nirandfar.com/2012/04/billion-dollar-mind-trick.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3881370](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3881370)

    
    
      > This article skims the surface of habit formation
      > 
      > - HN commenter
    

The Power of Habit: Why We Do What We Do In Life and Business

[http://www.amzn.com/1400069289](http://www.amzn.com/1400069289)

    
    
      > [using the habit loop] cycle to structure habits in your own life 
      > 
      > - HN commenter
    

Don't Shoot the Dog!: The New Art of Teaching and Training

[http://www.amzn.com/1860542387](http://www.amzn.com/1860542387)

    
    
      > a manual and a philosophy for solving the problems in your life caused by 
      > other's behavior, whether it is your husband, your children, your pets, or
      > your co-workers 
      > 
      > - Amazon reviewer

------
sebg
key paragraph =>

"Amy Sutherland, Exotic Animal Trainer, - "The central lesson I learned from
exotic animal trainers is that I should reward behavior I like and ignore
behavior I don't. After all, you don't get a sea lion to balance a ball on the
end of its nose by nagging. The same goes for the American husband.""

------
tbirdz
This is all well and good for enforcing behaviours that a person could
naturally fall into, but what if you wanted to someone to do something they
had never done before?

~~~
bryanlarsen
I think the article section entitled "approximations" is what you are looking
for.

